# PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2014)

*PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

					Das PCGH-Sonderheft 02/2014 erklärt ausführlich und Schritt für Schritt, wie Sie Spiele-PCs für jeden Geldbeutel zusammenstellen, bauen und die wichtigste Software einrichten. Zudem geben wir Ihnen einen Überblick über die verschiedenen Gehäusetypen auf dem Markt und erläutern, welche Netzteile sich wirklich lohnen. Das neue PCGH-Sonderheft ist ab dem 16. April 2014 erhältlich und kann sowohl im Shop, als auch als Prämie erstanden werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Also das ist ganz neu oder?
Weil das was ich habe sieht seehr ähnlich aus ist Schritt für Schritt zum Spiele Pc

Edit: Wie erkennt das system das man abbonent ist?


----------



## interpo21 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

durch die abonenntennummer die du bei der bestellung angibst. das problem ist bei mir, dass ich diese nirgends finden kann  was kann ich da machen liebes pcgh-team?  danke


----------



## Arya (29. März 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*



interpo21 schrieb:


> durch die Abonnentennummer die du bei der bestellung angibst. das problem ist bei mir, dass ich diese nirgends finden kann  was kann ich da machen liebes pcgh-team?  danke


Die Abonnentennummer ist eigentlich immer auf der Folie des Heftes was zugestellt wird...

Back to topic: interessantes Heft nur ist da nicht schon einiges in den (regelmäßigen und vorherigen sonder-) Heften gewesen, also ähnlich wie bei der Geforce Ausgabe? - Ich werde sie jedenfalls mal im Laden auschauen und dann bestellen/mitnehmen


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

ich werd sie mir dann gleich hier vorbestellen ist ja dank abo etwas billiger.

Aber hätte auch ohne abo die gekauft die 5.90 geb  ich gerne aus.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (1. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Zum Euren Fragen bezüglich des Heftinhaltes: 95 Prozent sind extra für dieses Sonderheft neu angelegt worden, etwa alle Bauanleitungen von der Steambox bis hin zum absoluten Sechs-Kern-High-End-PC. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für die anderen Praxistipps wie etwa die Gehäuse-Typberatung und die Netzteil-Beratung. Auch das Grafikkarten-Tuning und die Modding-Tipps sind komplett neu.

Kurzum: Es gibt vielen spannenden neuen Content für Euch zum lesen


----------



## PcGamer512 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Das ist super da ist ja dann viel interessantes besonders für mich drin.
Freue mich schon drauf .


----------



## ich111 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Ich werde mir mal eure Netzteil Beratung durchlesen. Ich hoffe, dass man hier nur Geräte mit allen Schutzschaltungen (Wirksames OCP nur bei Multirail!) und guter Bestückung empfiehlt und keine Blender mit japischem Cap auf Primärseite


----------



## PCGH_Tom (1. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir mal eure Netzteil Beratung durchlesen. Ich hoffe, dass man hier nur Geräte mit allen Schutzschaltungen (Wirksames OCP nur bei Multirail!) und guter Bestückung empfiehlt und keine Blender mit japischem Cap auf Primärseite



Netzteil-Gott Marco lässt sich von Blendern nicht beeindrucken


----------



## PcGamer512 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Wieso ist das MAgazin vom aussehen im video manders als wenn man es bestellen will?
da steht dann zb nix von kaveri oder steam box?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Das Cover im Video ist das finale, das andere ist eine Vorabversion. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## fs12 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Sind in der ePaper-Ausgabe die Videos verlinkt oder kann man die Videos nur mit der Hardcopy auf CD erhalten? (und was ist mit der vorherigen Ausgabe, die soll ja in der Hardcopy ebenfalls auf der Heft-CD als PDF erhältlich sein)
Thx!


----------



## rufio (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Wo kann ich das Sonderheft in Österreich am besten beziehen,  im örtlichen Kiosk wäre das Heft nur auf Bestellung zu erhalten


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

So Heft seit gestern da schon fleißig am lese wie immer sehr gut erklärt.
Hoffe es folgen weitere Hefte dieser Art.


----------



## axelino12a (19. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Hatte mich so auf das Sonderheft gefreut...schade
Keine exakte Einordnung in Leistungsklasse möglich, habe GTX 660 OC
Eine Entscheidungsvorbereitung "Aufrüsten oder neu" kann damit nicht getroffen werden.
Ein billiger Abklatsch vom Sonderheft "in ... Schritten zum Spiele PC"
das hatte mir noch gut gefallen.
Viele Fehler im Heft z.B. S. 77 Unser Sockel 1155....wenn sie mit dem Gedanken spielen, sich einen Haswell...
soweit ich weiss ist 1155 für Sandy oder Ivy aber nicht für Haswell

aber Kopf hoch weiter so..


----------



## PCGH_Tom (23. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*



fs12 schrieb:


> Sind in der ePaper-Ausgabe die Videos verlinkt oder kann man die Videos nur mit der Hardcopy auf CD erhalten? (und was ist mit der vorherigen Ausgabe, die soll ja in der Hardcopy ebenfalls auf der Heft-CD als PDF erhältlich sein)
> Thx!


 
Aktuell sind die Videos nur mit der Heft-CD zu erhalten. Sobald es eine Enriched-Version des ePapers mit Video gibt, halten wir Euch aber auch diesbezüglich auf dem laufenden.


----------



## LTB (28. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Hej PCGH-Team,

ist dort auch der Zusammenbau für eine WaKü (Serie war ja über mehrere Hefte verteilt...soweit ich mich erinner) drin?

Gruß,
LTB


----------



## spockilein (28. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Mein vater wollte sich das Heft kaufen, damit er nicht bei jeden Mist mich fragen muss. 
Leider war kein Wort über die Wichtigsten BIOS-Einstellungen im Heft enthalten.
Gehört doch eigentlich zum Zusammenbau eines PC dazu. 
Es hätte auch ein entsprechender Beitrag als PDF auf CD gelangt. Schade.
So war kein Geschäft zu machen.


----------



## Munin666 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*



spockilein schrieb:


> Mein vater wollte sich das Heft kaufen, damit er nicht nei jeden Mist mich fragen muss.
> Leider war kein Wort über die Wichtigsten BIOS-Einstellungen im Heft enthalten.
> Gehört doch eigentlich zum Zusammenbau eines PC dazu.
> Es hätte auch ein entsprechender Beitrag als PDF auf CD gelangt. Schade.
> So war kein Geschäft zu machen.


 
Gut zu wissen, hätte ich auch gebrauchen können.
So die grundlegenden Einstellungen die man machen kann / sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (28. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*



LTB schrieb:


> Hej PCGH-Team,
> 
> ist dort auch der Zusammenbau für eine WaKü (Serie war ja über mehrere Hefte verteilt...soweit ich mich erinner) drin?
> 
> ...



Die WaKü-Serie ist exklusiv in unserem Monatsheft zu finden.

Bezüglich der BIOS-Einstellungen: Da ist auf der Heft-CD sehr wohl was zu finden. Im vergangenen Jahr haben wir uns damit ausführlich beschäftigt. Das PDF findet sich auf der Heft-CD, dort sind dann auch alle wichtigen BIOS-Basics erklärt


----------



## spockilein (28. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Die WaKü-Serie ist exklusiv in unserem Monatsheft zu finden.
> 
> Bezüglich der BIOS-Einstellungen: Da ist auf der Heft-CD sehr wohl was zu finden. Im vergangenen Jahr haben wir uns damit ausführlich beschäftigt. Das PDF findet sich auf der Heft-CD, dort sind dann auch alle wichtigen BIOS-Basics erklärt


 
War das nicht das Sonderheft zum Spiele PC zusammenbauen. Da ist doch nur vom UEFI die rede so viel ich mich Erinnere. Aber es gibt noch viele PC mit alten BIOS, die noch gut Laufen.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (28. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*



spockilein schrieb:


> War das nicht das Sonderheft zum Spiele PC zusammenbauen. Da ist doch nur vom UEFI die rede so viel ich mich Erinnere. Aber es gibt noch viele PC mit alten BIOS, die noch gut Laufen.


 
Schon richtig, allerdings sind in UEFIs viele Optionen und Bezeichnungen gleich geblieben, nur die Handhabe unterscheidet sich leicht vom klassischen BIOS. Daher sind viele Informationen übertragbar.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## spockilein (28. April 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*



PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Schon richtig, allerdings sind in UEFIs viele Optionen und Bezeichnungen gleich geblieben, nur die Handhabe unterscheidet sich leicht vom klassischen BIOS. Daher sind viele Informationen übertragbar.
> 
> Grüße,
> Tom


 
Und genau da ist der kleine Denkfehler, den PCGH immer öfters macht. Du, Ich und viele Andere, denen Ihr PC Ihr Hobby ist wissen das und wenden das an. Aber es gibt viele da Draußen, die haben noch nicht viel Ahnung, wollen aber etwas dazulernen. Und unter Ihnen sind auch viele, denen selbst die CB zu Doof ist. Und für diese "Dazulerner" sollte gerade in einem Sonderheft etwas mehr Basics sein. Und wenn als PDF. 
Denn mal Ehrlich. Wir immer PCGH-Leser brauchen so ein Sonderheft doch nicht wirklich.


----------



## axelino12a (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

genau
sich mal wirklich in den Leser reinversetzen
und dann nicht einfach so ein Abklatsch vom Sonderheft "...Schritte zum Spiele PC"
rauszubringen...

Wie heißte es so schön..."Fakten..Fakten..und an den Leser denken..."


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

Habe das Heft mal vorhin beim Händler durchblättert.

Sind schon einige Fehler drin, die eigentlich Fachredakteuren bzw. einem Korrekturleser auffallen sollten.
Oft wird Sockel 1155 genannt und aber 1150 gemeint. Auf einer der letzten Seite schreibt ihr "Unsere Sockel 1155 Wahl" : Asrock Z87 Extreme 4.

auch wird mal die GTX 780 im Test genannt, in den Werten taucht aber ohne ti auf.
War Marco beim Finalisieren des Heftes im Urlaub ??

Das Heft wirkt (nicht nur deswegen) irgendwie hingeklatscht, lieblos (sorry, wenn das zu hart klingt)


----------



## Rarek (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*

also ich habe folgendes Problem: ich gucke seit einem Monat fast täglich in unseren Kiosk und der Betreiber kann mich immer nur auf später vertrösten... Sprich ich habe das Heft immer noch nicht und frage mich nun ob das Heft überhaupt an "kleine" Kioske verschickt wurde.


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*



Rarek schrieb:


> also ich habe folgendes Problem: ich gucke seit einem Monat fast täglich in unseren Kiosk und der Betreiber kann mich immer nur auf später vertrösten... Sprich ich habe das Heft immer noch nicht und frage mich nun ob das Heft überhaupt an "kleine" Kioske verschickt wurde.


 
Sag ihm er soll es bestellen, sonst kaufst du woanders.
Problem gelöst.


----------



## Dolomedes (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellbar: PCGH-Sonderheft Aufrüsten und Eigenbau-PCs 2014: Nur 4,49 für Abonnenten oder als Aboprämie*



Rarek schrieb:


> also ich habe folgendes Problem: ich gucke seit einem Monat fast täglich in unseren Kiosk und der Betreiber kann mich immer nur auf später vertrösten... Sprich ich habe das Heft immer noch nicht und frage mich nun ob das Heft überhaupt an "kleine" Kioske verschickt wurde.


 
Ich habe das Problem auch öfters mal wenns wichtig ist, bestell bei Computek die schicken dir das !Direkt hier auf der Hauptseite irgendwo...


----------

